# best way to protect checked in car seat for flight?



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

while i'd love to purchase DD her own seat i can't afford it and a family member has purchased our tickets for us. i'm going to keep an eye out for any last minute super cheap tickets. i will be traveling alone with DD and DS next month. our flight has one stop going both ways. i left a car seat for DS with family and need to check in DD Decathlon. i'm totally paranoid about it getting damaged. what can i do to protect it from mishandling? are there car seat bags i can purchase? check it in at the gate?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What about taking the DC on the plane and using it for your DS? THat would be ideal. You can get a luggage cart for less than $20 from Walmart or Target or online that the seat will LATCH right onto, and you can strap one of the kiddoes in the seat and stroll it through the airport.

Otherwise, yes there are bags you can buy for car seats. If you get one of those, pad it with blankets/clothes/etc well and cross your fingers


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Also remember, if the flight is not full, you can use her carseat on the plane for her. IF it is full though, have your oldest sit in the DC on the plane, I'd never want to check a carseat.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

We've just taped it up in a heavy plastic bag that we got from the airline, and it was okay. I don't see how the bags you buy offer any extra protection over the plastic bag that the airline provides.


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

an_aurora- that's perfect. i already have a luggage cart so no out of pocket cost. i'm not sure how DS will feel about sitting in a hot pick car seat but i'm sure he'll survive. i'm really hoping that there will be an extra seat and then everyone will be more comfortable.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you do decide to check, definitely gate check and in a bag. I've never had the airline provide one, so I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The plastic bag protects against rain, and some scrapes but not from damage. Packing it in a car seat bag with pillows, blankets, or clothes around it helps cushion it from being banged around.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

If you can't use it on the plane, gate check it and pick it up at the gate (don't have it sent through to the luggage carousels). That way it barely travels at all, and never goes down those luggage chutes. When I see carseats and boosters plummeting down those carousel chutes it makes me ill.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes. Definitely gate check it.


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

i couldn't find any reason for DS not to be able to use his sister seat. i checked the airline and FAA sites and couldn't find any restrictions for DS. i thought i read something about being 4yo and 40lbs was a cut off but i can't remember exactly. he's 4, 39in tall and 33lbs.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

If you check it, make sure its in a BAG. They cut the Marathon straps off of ours last time. The one in the back. I think it got stuck in the conveyor cause it looked all mangled. They said they were "out" of bags.


----------



## BBerryBliss (Sep 20, 2004)

I would gate check it.


----------



## firsttimemama (Nov 4, 2005)

Is there damage risk from gate checking? We have to fly in October.
Our "travel" carseat is a cheap seat - cost like $45 - would it make more sense to just buy another one and have it shipped to grandma's house to stay there?

We also have a Boulevard, but we bought a cosco scenera for travel. (last time we flew, we bought DS a seat - can't afford to this time)

thanks for any thoughts


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firsttimemama* 
Is there damage risk from gate checking?

Yes, there is always a risk. I'm sure you've seen how bags get treated, and car seats are no differently.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

But I have found that gate checked items get treated MUCH more nicely than luggage checked items. I've never had an issue with gate checking a car seat or stroller and have done so numerous times. I however have had 3 or 4 suitcases broken checking them at the luggage counter.


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

Get a traveling toddler strap and attach it to a rolling carry on and gate check it.

eta,pic of oldest ds pulling carry on with our seat and the traveling toddler last week.
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...e/DSCN2617.jpg


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Scenera for travel is a great idea. Gate checking is the only way though, other than shipping it to your destination when purchased or something. We had a Roundabout severely mangled by the airline before we knew better. Now we travel with cheaper seats and either bring them onboard or gate check.


----------

